

Nokia's innovation precedes Apple by leaps - scharan
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2009/07/silly-silly-forbes-no-its-not-nokias-motorola-moment-very-poor-reporting.html

======
srn
Check out maemo.org which is the linux distribution for Nokia's internet
tablets. Also look at
[http://maemo.org/news/announcements/intel_and_nokia_announce...](http://maemo.org/news/announcements/intel_and_nokia_announce_the_ofono_project/)
and consider the implications.

------
scythe
I've always wondered why Nokia doesn't do more marketing in the US. I've never
had a bad experience with a Nokia phone, and I definitely plan to keep buying
phones from them for the foreseeable future. Their development process looks
pretty nice too, though they could use a few pointers on making a professional
website: <http://developer.symbian.org/>

The biggest problem, as I see it, is that certain apps only work with certain
phones, forcing wonderful things like OggPlay to make extensive lists of which
phones they support, and you could conceivably end up having to do research
before buying a phone to see if it supports what you need, which is too much
effort for most people. I think that Dalvik provides a great way to address
this for Android, but we won't see a whole lot of Android phones for some time
now, probably not until Q1 2010.

